# Trailer Help in Denver



## tbaxter (Oct 3, 2014)

*Utility trailer*

I bought a utility trailer from Jax Farm and Ranch in Lafayette. It is a 5x10 and I also have a 14 ft. raft. The reason I bought it was it had 15" wheels which I preferred over the smaller wheels. It cost $1229 but I will have to make some modifications for the raft. Use the search function here to check on trailers and you'll find lot's of info.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

If you can travel for it there is a couple trailers on western slope craigslist. They need a little work but here is a before and after of the one o bought in fruita. Gotta love reviving old iron.

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Get a used tilt bed aluminum sledbed and cut some tie-down holes in the siderails. Load your boat at home and tilt to slide into the water at the rio.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Click the link. Find a trailer. Mod it out with your welder buddy.

LINK>Click Here


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

*Trailer*

I got one from AAA inflatables in Denver that I like.

Rob


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

If you are planning on buying new, contact these guys for a quote.
They made me a nice custom raft trailer to my specs a couple years ago.

ratraxinc.com


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

I also bought new a 15" wheel utility trailer (1200$ new out the door as I remember) and enclosed the sides with hinge back gate, flat top and roller...storage underneath, but not tall enough to put coolers....pulls well at 80mph and handles bad dirt roads behind my Honda Pilot and Subaru outback...the "weekend" job with hand/power tools took several weekends of halftime work....I wanted bigger tires than a snowmobile trailer, but no real experience with those....I decided I needed something within the month and didn't find something used quickly that I liked.....Chet


----------



## BReds (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of the help here. I really appreciate it. 

In another thread, I saw someone mention Ark Welders so I'm going to try to hit them up along with some of the others mentioned here.


----------



## BReds (Oct 29, 2014)

I spoke with Will from Ark Welders.... super nice guy. He had a lot of great advice.

Left a message for ratraxinc.com and waiting to hear back. Will keep digging and researching.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a welder in Denver who can do modifications to a utility trailer? I checked out Ark Welders but it would be nice to finds someone closer to home.


----------



## tbaxter (Oct 3, 2014)

*Fort Collins Welder.*

I'm not sure if this helps. He did a winch mount for my trailer. I can send or include a picture if you like. very reasonable and good quality. He works on trailers.


----------



## BReds (Oct 29, 2014)

In looking around the intertubes for research on trailers, I did come across these guys: Cowboy Metal Products

I can't speak to their work however as I've never used them but it would seem like they know what they are doing and in Denver.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Jayhawk Trailers in Commerce City, CO is a good shop, family owned very nice people. They have a lot of used trailers from time to time. I got a nice brand new commercial utility trailer from them for about $1400 welded on my own side rails and roller.

Jayhawk Trailers | Colorados #1 Trailer Source


----------

